# Homemade Wood Chews?



## Ashley B (Jul 18, 2012)

So I had a wooden chew toy that could hang and everthing. It was a metal rod, that had wood blocks and other chews on it. I was wondering if it was possible to make one out of string or something? Please help, or any nice toy ideas would be GREAT!!!! :biggrin2:

Thanks, 
Ashley&Oreo


----------



## wendymac (Jul 19, 2012)

You could probably buy wooden baby blocks, thick apple branch pieces, unpainted wooden figure things from the craft section of the store, etc. and just drill holes in them and run a piece of hemp string through them.

Or be lazy, like me, and just throw them all in the cage, forgoing the string. LOL


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 19, 2012)

I use hemp or sissal to string things up. Just know that the buns will chomp them quickly and they are back on the floor anyway. There's something so tempting about biting strings, cords, etc.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 19, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 21, 2012)

i as well use string to make hanging toys, if the toys does not have a hole, i use a jewelry drill (i make jewelry) so it comes in handy.

As for hanging them , my boyfriend got me a ton of key-chain rings.
I tie the sting on the key ring
hang them up with metal shower curtain clip things 
not the plastic curtin rings, but the metal. i have a lot of them since i use that to hang my rat's hammocks


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 21, 2012)

If I were to hang something up I would use some metal to string it up.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 22, 2012)

you could also use zipties instead of string (probably the longer ones, since they're thicker)


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't bother with purchased wood chews. You can get eight foot lengths of 1"x2" shelving for a few dollars - less if you look for the poor quality sort at clearance (who cares what it looks like, if it's just going to get chewed up?). 

I just cut off a length (about a foot), notch the ends, and wedge the wood into a corner of Natasha's cage. 







The notches go around two of the vertical wires (one at each end), and the wood is supported by the horizontal wires. That holds it nice and firm, and Natasha loves chewing through it.


----------



## Ellie (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a great idea!
Is any old wood okay for them to chew? I always thought only fruit tree branches were okay.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 22, 2012)

*Ellie wrote: *


> Is any old wood okay for them to chew? I always thought only fruit tree branches were okay.


First, not all fruit tree branches are OK. Cherry tree branches, for example, are toxic. See http://adoptarabbit.org/articles/toxic.html for a list of toxic plants. 

Apple tree branches are the only ones which you can give them _without allowing time to dry._ Most other woods - including the pine used in ordinary lumber - are OK to give to bunnies, as long as they're given a month or more to dry. By the time lumber hits a lumber yard, it's fine.


----------



## Ellie (Aug 23, 2012)

That's amazing! Probably heading to Home Depot for some nice cheap wood now...  Those little fruit wood chews from the pet store get expensive!


----------



## Ashley B (Aug 28, 2012)

These Ideas are great Thanks everybody!!


----------

